
2017 Afrika Tech Trends and What 5G Means for Afrika - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/iafrikan-bytes-envir-fraser-explores-trends-they-observed-at-convergence-partners-including-what-5g-means-for-afrika/
======
LordWinstanley
Kolossal news!

